#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Chetan Bhagat tells us a short story [plz read]

## mangzee

This one is from Hindustan times dated 27-june-2009.....hope we all realize something important in life...  :):   :):  plz do read it 





  Similar Threads: Chetan Bhagat All Books Three Mistakes of my life by chetan bhagat 2 states by chetan bhagat novel free downloads chetan bhagat-2 states the story of my marriage

----------

